# I need help someone please!!!!



## SOLONELY85 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have just had the worst week of my life from crying to sleeping on the couch, to more crying. My husband who I once thought was my prince charming and my soul mate has chose his family over me again and I think this may be the last time. I have had to deal with this for almost 6 years now.When I first met my husband I was 20 years old and we both thought it was destiny he actually knew who I was and had been trying to pursue me for months with no success one day I was walking from my house and I hear my name turn around and had no clue who he was, pretty much after that the rest was history we were inseperable. My husband had a coupl bad habits that I wasnt aware of and when I found out I gave him the ultimatum he chose me, ever since then his family has disapproved of me which I would think they would be praising me that he is know doing well and on the straight and narrow. This almost 6 years has been quite the rollercoaster, I have tried everything for his family to accept me I have cried countless tears trying to understand why, I have tried talking to them calling them, They are very opinionated people and try to tell me how to raise my children that we have together. They have missed our wedding, baptisms,my babyshower, bridal shower. I have finally accepted it will never be the way I want it to. I found out that my lovely sister in law was saying a bunch of things such as that she wants to sabotage our marriage, she wants him to split with me so he can go back to her, that I took him away, the whole family hates me and loves her. The person I spoke to said they have never knew anyone to feel such hatred for a person the way she spoke of me. My husband heard all of this and didnt do anything I thought that he would have got straight on the phone and told her to stay away from his family, only because thats what I would have. I love this man with all my heart I would do anything for him but I'm starting to think he may not feel the same, what do I do? Am I overreacting thinking of seperating?


----------

